
Front of House Sound for the Prodigy with Jon Burton [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEQikYi_y2g
======
camtarn
Of interest to HN folks: the number of computers, apps, digital gear, and
networking goes into live sound nowadays. Even the final mix is transported
digitally from the desk output to the amplifiers at the side of the stage.

